# Curious of her breed-what do you think?



## mclick (Jan 17, 2017)

I just rescued this little lady. I have never owned a pitbull or any large dog before. This is all so new to me. I'm starting to educate myself on all this stuff now.

Does anyone have any ideas of what breed she may be? Or does anyone know of any sites that can help me figure that out. Here area few pics. She is about 4 years old.

*The brown around her mouth is just dirt. She is all black with the spotted white areas on her chest and front two paws. But when the sun hits her, the black doesn't look like a true black. There seems to be some chocolate/brown mixed in. But only in the sunlight.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum mclick. Way to go on the rescue of your new girl!
She may have some bully mix in her but without her pedigree papers that shows her lineage it is impossible to guess what breed or mix she is. Even those DNA kits they sell are not accurate, so save your money.

What you do have there is a 100% beautiful dog who is very fortunate that you rescued her. I hope that in the years to come you and her spend many a good time together and depend on each others company. Love those expressive brown eye's. Have you named her yet?

Joe


----------



## mclick (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! She is gorgeous and very loving. My kids named her Wendy (from Peter Pan).


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

beautiful girl! Love her shiny coat. Congratulations on adopting her!

What you are describing sounds like the color could be refereed to as seal, but its hard to capture by camera, she looks black to me  Here is a list of common coat color's of the APBT if you look to the bottom there are seal examples: https://adbadog.com/pit-bull-color-chart/

Here is a thread with some other club coat color charts: http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html


----------



## mclick (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Ames. Those links are interesting!


----------

